# Pedal board power supply and velcro



## jaysfandan (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a pedal train Jr. with currently with 4 effects + footswitch. I'm interested in knowing the different options for supplying power to my board...considering using individual power supplies doesn't cut it using a power bar. If any one has any recommendations I'd love to listen.

Also anyone know a good site to order pedal velcro from?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

For power supplies, you could go anywhere from a Onespot with a dasiychaing (I think they're $30 or so?) to one of the T-Rex, Voodoo Labs or Burkey power supplies - I believe all three of those companies do supplies with 6 outs as well as bigger ones. A Dunlop DC brick could also be good. I'd recommend trying to pick up a better supply used as you'll usually get cleaner power, but if you are on a budget, the Onespot will work well.

As for velcro, try Canadian tire. Some people use the fancy stuff, personally I use stuff I've picked up cheap at Princess Auto and stuff my wife brings home from work (Starbucks - they get a 2' strip of extra velcro every week, so I've got a lifetime supply...).


----------



## JizZ (Feb 1, 2010)

For power supplies, I personnaly have a BBE Supa Charger and it's working perfectly. It costs less than PP2 and T-Rex and Modtone Powerplant and it does the job pretty well!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Since you've got the PT Jr., take a look at the Voodoo Labs PP2, PT designed the board so that the PP2 fits nicely underneath with the supplied mounting brackets. The PP2 is definitely one of the best supplies out there and the seamless integration into the PT makes it kind of a no-brainer. 

For a cheaper alternative, I use the Godlyke Powerall (there's also the Visual One-Spot and a few others). They're not bad, but can be noisy.

As for velcro, check out your closest Home Depot/Can Tire/Wal-Mart. 3M makes an industrial velcro that's awesome, and Wal-Mart has an off-brand clone of the same thing for a little less.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Just curious about velcro, not that it will change anything in it's functionality but I was wondering if you guys put the fuzzy part on your pedals or the rough part.

When buying or selling pedals with velcro already stuck on the bottom it can be a pain to remove so if most people use one or the other it could be a useful piece of information!

Right now I use the fuzzy part on the pedal and the rough part on the pedalboard reason being that the rough part looks more durable and your more likely to keep a pedalboard for the long run. 
Another reason is that with the Pedaltrains you receive more rough stuff than the fuzzy so I figured it had to go on the board.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I put the rough stuff (hook side) on the pedals and the fuzzy stuff on the pedaltrain. A lot of pedalboards are covered with industrial carpet so I believe most guys put the hook side on their pedals... most of the used pedals I've bought have been that way. Truth is it's whatever you like!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

zurn said:


> Just curious about velcro, not that it will change anything in it's functionality but I was wondering if you guys put the fuzzy part on your pedals or the ruff part.
> 
> When buying or selling pedals with velcro already stuck on the bottom it can be a pain to remove so if most people use one or the other it could be a useful piece of information!
> 
> ...


I believe most people put the rough side of the velcro on the pedal. I actually do the reverse - the "carpet side" is on my pedals and the "rough hook side" is on my board. It maskes it easy to dust/vac the board and if I want to use the pedal off the board it's very floor-friendly.

Best place I've found to purchase velcro is at Fabricland. Buy it by the foot in nice thick 2" rolls. The also have non and self-stick. I like to use self-stick on the pedal but staple the other side to the board. Cost a tenth of what you pay at CTC or Home Depot.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry to resurrect an old, dead thread - i've done the search, so i've gotten a couple answers already, but still interested in more thoughts: here's my dilemma -

recent bought a rondo music pedal board. of course, for 35$ you can't expect much, but it covers and protects the pedals. it came with a pressboard/felt bottom. the felt started coming off with the hook velcro i was using, so i got a piece of plywood cut it to size, which works great, because the pedals were a little too low.

but i needed velcro - so i went to fabricland, and they had a discontinued roll at 0.99$/ft. worked great, 10$. This was in february. stuck it down, and was really happy!...


...for about 2 weeks. now i can't keep the stuff down. i originally bought "industrial strength" velcro (both sides) from crappy tire when i first got the pedal. i've only been using the hook side, and MAN it's strong. like...almost impossible to move stuff. 

i just need loop side that's super sticky. i cleaned the plywood off an everything, but there's nothing i can do to keep the old fabricland velcro down. 

so -

anyone know where you can get just the loop side of stuff? i'm not gonig to go back to fabricland - good deal, crappy stuff from my experience, but maybe i've just gotten a bum set. it was cheap. home depo/CT? anyone know a brand that is super sticky? like...crazy sticky. 

and has anyone used 3M DualLock?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nork said:


> sorry to resurrect an old, dead thread - i've done the search, so i've gotten a couple answers already, but still interested in more thoughts: here's my dilemma -
> 
> recent bought a rondo music pedal board. of course, for 35$ you can't expect much, but it covers and protects the pedals. it came with a pressboard/felt bottom. the felt started coming off with the hook velcro i was using, so i got a piece of plywood cut it to size, which works great, because the pedals were a little too low.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can buy just the loop side. Not as far as I've seen anyhow.

Have you tried using a staple gun to keep the velcro down? Or even just plain glue?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Question: Do you have 2 or more digital pedals on your board that would be used at the same time? Or do you anticipate having 2 or more in the near future?

I ask because many digital pedals that function quietly on their own can become irritatingly noisy when obliged to share the same power supply with a second digital pedal. There ARE ways around this, but a supply that provides good clean power for all your analog pedals may not include those workarounds.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

If you guys are looking for a velcro product that isn't impossible to remove you should check out this new company Stage Trix. I saw their stuff down @ NAMM. It's strong, but won't tear the labels off the bottom of your vintage boss pedals.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Question: Do you have 2 or more digital pedals on your board that would be used at the same time? Or do you anticipate having 2 or more in the near future?
> 
> I ask because many digital pedals that function quietly on their own can become irritatingly noisy when obliged to share the same power supply with a second digital pedal. There ARE ways around this, but a supply that provides good clean power for all your analog pedals may not include those workarounds.


are you talking to me? 'cause no, we're solid.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gearalley said:


> If you guys are looking for a velcro product that isn't impossible to remove you should check out this new company Stage Trix. I saw their stuff down @ NAMM. It's strong, but won't tear the labels off the bottom of your vintage boss pedals.


Sounds interesting! I had to re-glue a label on the bottom of my 1984 SD-9, no biggie, but with old Boss and Ibanez pedals, I've resorted to using very thin strips of velcro just along the rubber edges specifically so the label doesn't come off. I might have to check that out.


----------

